# Another new low in R15 refurbs



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I received my THIRD (yes, I'm yelling!) R15 today. it's refurbished, of course.
The packing job was pretty lame. They had some styrophome, but no other protection.
It took quite awhile, as usual to get this thing started.
The new low, however, is that D* didn't even bother to actually refurbish this thing.
All of the programs that the previous owner recorded were still on there, as well as his entire series link of recordings that ended up on my "oh-so-new" system.
I had to call tech and have them explain to me how to clear the entire hard drive.
Pretty lame. 
Just one person's problems sent right to me without even checking it. Unbelievable!
I can't afford the fee of cancellation, but my lord, as much as I disliked DISH network, I wish I never left for this garbage!!!!!!
I HATE the R15...and especially the whole refurb thing when I'm still under warranty.
If I have to get another receiver, I will cancel, and make sure I don't have to pay a dime (yeah right).
R15 stinks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Why did you return the other two?

The biggest problem I am seeing (Which is a growing problem)
Is that the CSRs are replacing units, that don't need to be replaced.

So the unit you got now (shotting packing asside) is probably fine, and someone didn't want it.

Either way.... on this one besure to do a full REST EVERYTHING to get it back to the original state.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is very evident that there are serious problems with DirecTV's return/replace process.

First of all, some R15's have exhibited significant problems, and per general posting and information available, it seems that is related to the number of series links, and searches, that are done.

As an absolute minimum, a returned unit should be suspect, and it should have the following done to it:
(a) Clear and Delete reset.
(b) Connection to dual satellite feed and start up.
(c) Verification of satellite signal strength on both tuners.
(d) Verification of normal reception on both tuners.
(e) Any type of computerized or automated diagnostic procedures that might exist.
(f) Unit shut down and properly packaged, including both inner and outer box, remote with new batteries, manual, and new access card.

Doing anything short of this only costs D* more money in the long run, as that unit is going to go out and come back and go out and come back over and over and over. It also makes for horrible customer relations.

Carl


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why did you return the other two?
> 
> The biggest problem I am seeing (Which is a growing problem)
> Is that the CSRs are replacing units, that don't need to be replaced.
> ...


My first unit's modem fried, and we order quite a bit of PPV.
The second unit was a disaster from the beginning. It kept calling out every 1/2 hour, interrupted phone calls, had a bad LNB out, had recorded video out of synch, would pop up messages every few minutes that had nothing to do with anything that was wrong, etc...the list went on. When I saw this "new" unit with the original owner's recordings still on there, and set to record, that topped it all!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

My guess would be that your third unit was returned to DTV and they didn't even bother to open it. 

Carl's list is a should be done list, but at least it should be repacked, a "DOWN ARROW/REC" performed on the unit and then the clear everything from the menu. Repack it and send it out so that when the "new" customer gets the "used" unit they are starting from the same point then did when they received their first unit.

Unacceptable customer service. It is very sad to see DTV operating in this manner.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> My guess would be that your third unit was returned to DTV and they didn't even bother to open it.
> 
> Carl's list is a should be done list, but at least it should be repacked, a "DOWN ARROW/REC" performed on the unit and then the clear everything from the menu. Repack it and send it out so that when the "new" customer gets the "used" unit they are starting from the same point then did when they received their first unit.
> 
> Unacceptable customer service. It is very sad to see DTV operating in this manner.


I would venture to guess it's more then likely an outside vendor thats supposed to do the refurb and ship on these. With that I would say if it is an outside company then D* needs to drop the hammer on them as thats NOT acceptable.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would venture to guess it's more then likely an outside vendor thats supposed to do the refurb and ship on these. With that I would say if it is an outside company then D* needs to drop the hammer on them as thats NOT acceptable.


It won't don't any good, most likely, but I'm going to post a complaint to D* about this incident. Christ, I don't want ANOTHER R15 sent to me, I just want them to know that they're really messing up in this dept.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

man do I feel Lucky .. When I got my 2nd r-15 replacement it was brand new in the box and hasnt had so much as a blip yet.


----------



## rich0 (Feb 16, 2006)

In my line of work we wouldn't even mess with software-resets/etc. When I get a unit with strange problems that wasn't under my management, the first step is to reimage it completely. I'd load a diagnostics image and have it run diagnostics (ability to receive test transponder signal / etc), and then I'd load it with a clean factory production image. 

Then you're starting from a known state. If the box isn't worth this level of expense that I'd just toss it in the trash, or maybe recycle the hard drive or any other valuable parts.

There really is no reason to ship an untested refurb box back to consumers - especially if you're DTV - the higher priced premium satellite option. If customers wanted abuse they'd stick with cable.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

rich0 said:


> In my line of work we wouldn't even mess with software-resets/etc. When I get a unit with strange problems that wasn't under my management, the first step is to reimage it completely. I'd load a diagnostics image and have it run diagnostics (ability to receive test transponder signal / etc), and then I'd load it with a clean factory production image.


I would hope that D* might take some of these unit and test/examine them to see why they are have the issues the CSR tooks notes on. But that probably doesn't happen:nono2:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

nneptune said:


> All of the programs that the previous owner recorded were still on there, as well as his entire series link of recordings that ended up on my "oh-so-new" system.


I once bought a digital answering machine at Sears and it had both a greeting recorded on it and two messages !!!!  They didnt believe me that it was used until the date and time played on the messages showing them it was before I purchased it.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Ha!
Also found on this "new" R15 of mine..everyone who ever called the previous owner's home. The caller ID was never cleared. I have tons of numbers I can call before I delete them all. What a joke!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would venture to guess it's more then likely an outside vendor thats supposed to do the refurb and ship on these. With that I would say if it is an outside company then D* needs to drop the hammer on them as thats NOT acceptable.


Clint,

I would guess you would agree with my stance that it really doesn't matter if DTV outsources this functions. It is still the responsibility of DTV to make sure all procedures are followed prior to sending a unit back out.

So ultimately DTV is failing on this task. Correct?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

nneptune said:


> Ha!
> Also found on this "new" R15 of mine..everyone who ever called the previous owner's home. The caller ID was never cleared. I have tons of numbers I can call before I delete them all. What a joke!


Call DTV and tell them this. Tell them it was not new and was not refurbed. Tell them you want to sent this unit back and will keep doing so until you get a new or correctly refurbed unit. You are the customer. You are always right!!!!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Clint,
> 
> I would guess you would agree with my stance that it really doesn't matter if DTV outsources this functions. It is still the responsibility of DTV to make sure all procedures are followed prior to sending a unit back out.
> 
> So ultimately DTV is failing on this task. Correct?


Yes I would agree in the end it is their problem and they need to fix it. The only thing I can add is that it is slightly better if it is outsoured as this may be done without their knowing it's happening (still not a good excuse if it continues afer the higher ups seeing it here). If it's completely inhouse then it's completely unacceptable and if it happened in my company their would be some people looking for new jobs. Any way it goes it just not a good practice and they need to stop this sooner then later.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I actually made 2 complaints about the problems to D*. They said the complaints would be escalated to the highest power (sure it will).
The only reason I'm not asking for another R15 right now is
1. I'm tired of calling these people
2. It's only been a couple of days, but once everything was completely reset, the unit is by far the best working out of the 3 I've received.

I'm sure I'll get a 2nd wind, and make a more damning call about the problems soon, and demand a new unit, but I've got R15 fatigue right now. (sigh)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NNeptune...

Just a suggestion.. (and one that I recommend for EVERYONE with a DVR, regardless of make/model)

Hook it up to a UPS. $20 post rebate in most cases for one good enough for the DVR. With our fantastic power supplier in Chicago (Com-Ed or what ever their name is now), it is a fantastic investiment.

Good UPSs do two things.
1) Provide a quality battery backup (usually up to 30 minutes or better)
2) Provide a "clean" power supply.. (aka void of drops/spikes/voltage irregularlys)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> NNeptune...
> 
> Just a suggestion.. (and one that I recommend for EVERYONE with a DVR, regardless of make/model)
> 
> ...


Actually most UPS on the market do not clean the power. In order to get one that does you need an online UPS which most of them will actually run off the battery and have it recharged at all times. They are also called pure sine wave UPS.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Actually most UPS on the market do not clean the power. In order to get one that does you need an online UPS which most of them will actually run off the battery and have it recharged at all times. They are also called pure sine wave UPS.


Line Interactive UPSes will handle brownouts and voltage spikes as well. When it comes to APC, their Back-UPs PRO series are this type.

I have a Conext 700va (rebranded APC Back-UPS Pro without the connected equipment replacement warranty) on my R15, DVD Recorder, and TV. It was recently retired from my PC, when I upgraded to an APC Smart-UPS 1500va. The Smart-UPS is really nice. It is a true sine-wave UPS, but it costs $450


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

UPSes sound pretty darn interesting, actually...and worth the investment.
I've got the DVR hooked up to a pretty solid surge protector right now, but UPS intrigues me.
The again, there's my wife...who hates technology and any spending on it.
Can I ever win???


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

d0ug said:


> Line Interactive UPSes will handle brownouts and voltage spikes as well. When it comes to APC, their Back-UPs PRO series are this type.
> 
> I have a Conext 700va (rebranded APC Back-UPS Pro without the connected equipment replacement warranty) on my R15, DVD Recorder, and TV. It was recently retired from my PC, when I upgraded to an APC Smart-UPS 1500va. The Smart-UPS is really nice. It is a true sine-wave UPS, but it costs $450


Ya Line Interactive and Online are pretty much the same, just different terms from APC and Tripp-Lite 

I have used the Tripp-Lite pure sine wave for a LONG time vry nice gear. As you said expensive but if the equipment you have running on it is worth a lot then you get what you pay for.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I would consider a UPS a necessity. A PC's file system can and does get corrupt if not shutdown properly. I imagine the same could happen to a DVR especially if it’s currently recording a show. There’s no way to run scandisk or other diagnostic utilities to try and clean up the file system after a power loss on a DVR. From what I’ve read it sounds like the file system on the R15 is proprietary, so you couldn’t even take the HD out and scan it with normal repair utilities on a PC either.

I wonder if power losses, especially while recording could be causing some of the problems people talk about on here. Especially DVRs that suddenly die and won’t turn on. It might be on, it just can’t read the HD, so it just hangs.


----------

